# Shun Fuji



## Sirgin (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, new to the forums. Just picked up the 7-piece set of Shun Fuji knives. I decided to invest in a good set of kitchen knives, I had been putting this investment off for a while and finally found a set I really liked.

Anyone have these knives? Any opinions on them?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm glad you are happy with your new acquisition and I'm sure they will give you years of pleasure. Don't remain here though, you may second guess yourself.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 14, 2014)

Shoulda joined up first homie!! lol


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome Sirgin that is Shuns near top of the line blades. I have sharpened quite a few Shun Premiers it's not a bad knife.Never sharpened a Fuji though yet.

Did that set come with a ceramic smooth rod? Much better than their usual steels. If you don't have a whetstone get one,I am sure those knives will take a sharp edge.

I noticed that Shun has a blue steel line San Mai carbon core.


----------



## gavination (Apr 14, 2014)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your new acquisition and I'm sure they will give you years of pleasure. Don't remain here though, you may second guess yourself.



I'm gonna agree with him. It's a deep rabbit hole if you stick around in the forums haha! Next thing you know, you'll start hand sharpening (if you don't already) and then spending more on knives then you thought you ever would!

I actually did the same thing you did. Finally decided to get a fancy set of knives and ended up with the 7-piece Shun Premier set on clearance actually. Pretty good deal. After I bought them, started knife research and wound up returning them because I realized I could get even better knives for the same price or less. Also I found that I didn't use the utility much in my home cooking. Just chef, paring, and bread.

A few years later, I have more knives than in that set originally. Oops! It's fun though! But if you don't want to be tempted, run away now! Lol!

As far as the Fujis, don't know much about them. The Premiers were nice though, but I moved on from rock chopping and found I didn't like the profile and the amount of belly on the Premier chef. Not sure what shape the Fuji is though.

If you love the knives, then you should love and enjoy them. Especially since you've probably been looking forward to them. The rabbit hole isn't for everyone!  Just us crazies. Welcome to the forums as well!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 14, 2014)

I have started lurking on forums 4-5 years ago, many knives , many trades, many packages later still shopping for new ones. Welcome to the KKF


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Shun Fuji was the beginning of the end for me. They are a very nice line, and I still have my 3 pieces. But as I started learning more I started buying more (a lot more). The Fuji still get used, but not as much as the others I have.
I will say that the shun Fuji is a well put together line of knives that certainly meet the high performance mark. And they do get amazingly sharp.
I'd recommend directing your research towards the wonderful world of sharpening, eventually acquiring a couple of stones and developing a good competency towards getting those guys razor sharp.

Congrats on the purchase and welcome aboard!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 14, 2014)

I do love R2/SG2 however. What are your plans for sharpening them?


----------



## wai2cool4u (Apr 14, 2014)

i sold my fuji's on ebay because of kkf.


----------



## Sirgin (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha I expected some mixed responses. I got a good deal on them. They looked cool and l liked how they handeled. I don't think I will sharpen them myslef and probably send them out when they get dull. I also really liked the Shun Hiro, but the Fuji looked amazingly bad ass in person.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 14, 2014)

Sirgin said:


> Haha I expected some mixed responses. I got a good deal on them. They looked cool and l liked how they handeled. I don't think I will sharpen them myslef and probably send them out when they get dull. I also really liked the Shun Hiro, but the Fuji looked amazingly bad ass in person.



Congratulations on your purchase. Shuns get no love primarily because of the profile of the Classic line, but the Fuji appears to have a much better profile. 

Welcomt to KKF!


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder how the Shun Blue Honesuki is? It is not that expensive and comes with a saya


----------



## WiscoNole (Apr 14, 2014)

Regardless of what some "purists" might say, the truth is knives from the Fuji line are excellent pieces of cutlery. While they don't have the mystique of handmade knives from the more popular makers on this forum, they are still very well made with top-notch fit and finish, comfortable handles, good geometry, and good steel.


----------



## Talim (Apr 14, 2014)

:welcome2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 14, 2014)

They may be nice but 1600 for the set is overpriced. You only get a 210 gyuto, a 240 suji, a serrated petty, a honesuki and a pairer. I just hope the deal was significant as the retail price is ridiculous.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 14, 2014)

i think shun sg2 steel is very good for stainless, with the correct stones it sharpens up pretty nice and has good edge retention. and the fuji line has a better profile than the other shuns ive seen.


----------



## Guss2 (Apr 14, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I wonder how the Shun Blue Honesuki is? It is not that expensive and comes with a saya



I've owned this knife for about 3 months now and it performs very well, IMO. I bought it primarily for boning out chicken at the country club I work(75 a week avg.) and it's handled it no problem. I just steel it from time to time and we're good to go. I boned out 300 chicken Sat., Sun. and today for Passover and no problems as far as I can tell. No chipping at all and the stainless cladding really helps with reactivity. My new 240 Gesshin Kagekiyo is so much more reactive it's crazy but it's worth it. These knives are certainly not in the same class but for someone on a budget I would recommend the Shun wholeheartedly. Gary


----------



## Sirgin (Apr 15, 2014)

Well the entire set cost me approximately a grand. So 600 off retail. Seemed like a good deal? Haven't even had a chance to prepare a proper meal with them, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Sirgin (Apr 15, 2014)

BTW, any recomendations on proper care for them? How should I wash them after use? Should I apply anything to the blade or handle? Thanks in advance


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 15, 2014)

I can not believe I am saying this but I think I might have to buy one


----------



## jvanis (Apr 15, 2014)

As others have said, Shun Fuji is a great knife. If you compare it retail price vs many of the big hitters you find here... you will get a way better bang for your buck learning more about the popular knives here.

That being said, if you had an opportunity to pick them up "at a discount" That makes it all the better. I scoured a few sites when I first started looking for my Fujis and piece by piece put together a set. I opted for the 10" chefs knife and love it to death! That being said it has its uses and I go to other blades for other tasks. I have a HHH nakari that I cannot remember life before this knife (only had it a few months), the HHH 240 production gyuto is also a phenominal cutter. Ealy 240 O1 Gyuto and a couple of parers get their workouts as well, and sometimes a good ole Forgecraft cleaver is the right tool for the job. 

The steel of the Fuji is great and the cladding makes it easier to maintain. Pair that with the available sharpening services (if you are not comfortable doing so yourself) You can get it to take a very nice edge and hold for a good amount of use. Some people downplay the sharpening as you have to pay for shipping each way, but buying your own stones can be an investement as well.

Congrats on the purchase, hang out here to learn a bit more on all things sharp and shiny!


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 15, 2014)

Sirgin said:


> BTW, any recomendations on proper care for them? How should I wash them after use? Should I apply anything to the blade or handle? Thanks in advance


Just wash 'em, dry 'em and put them on a magnetic strip. I have three Fujis, got a smokin' deal on 'em (like best bang possible for my buck good deal), and love them. 
I never use a any kind of ceramic or steel for edge maintenance, wood-backed leather strop only.


----------



## Sirgin (Apr 30, 2014)

Been using the knives every day since I got them. The are absolutely fantastic.


----------

